# To fry or not to fry, that is the question.



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am considering getting setup with a turkey fryer for thanksgiving. Is it worth it? I've never tried it bit it sounds good. Not to mention the fact that it runs off lpg could be useful in shtf.. The oil is expensive... What do yall think?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I am considering getting setup with a turkey fryer for thanksgiving. Is it worth it? I've never tried it bit it sounds good. Not to mention the fact that it runs off lpg could be useful in shtf.. The oil is expensive... What do yall think?


Son in law does one every year. Flavor is the bomb! Juicy like none other. Peanut oil is tasty you can reuse it 3 to 4 times. Strain the oil before you store it. Get a turkey kettle with the drain valve on the bottom. It makes the job much easier.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This is the year of the best turkey you ever cooked. I do it every year, as Hawg said get a pot with a tap on the side. Do it and you tell us how right we were.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Arklatex I've done this several time and it works out great. I think it takes 1 and a half minute per pound. A word of advise, put the turkey in the pot and fill it with water just covering the turkey. Take the turkey out and then mark the pot at the top of the water level. Dry the turkey and the pot and pour the oil into the pot at your mark. No overflow on the oil when you put the turkey back in. Good Luck. Roy


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepare your completely thawed out turkey with a good rub, then pick up an injector kit at Academy, Bass Pro Shop, Cabella's or the like and pump her full of liquid seasoning and spices , in the flavor of your choice and let her soak it all in before the big dip. As stated before, measure the displacement before adding the peanut oil.

Many a patio has burned after an overflow of grease. ONLY fry one outside. I have never added Knob Creek, but.........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fried Turkey is one of the best things ever! You got to try it but be safe and keep it away from the house or deck. Place the fryer on a concrete driveway or patio far from the house. Have a fire extinguisher handy.

A few years ago we tried the Oil-Less Infared Turkey Fryer that a friend had. It was AWESOME and easy! 
The Big Easy® Oil-less Turkey Fryer | Char-Broil®

I suggest either one, pics please!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Frying a turkey is a lot of fun. People come outside to see it being done. It's almost like partying around the campfire. Tastes great, too.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I like to take it to the next level. Give your bird an hour of cold smoking before you fry it. Your welcome in advance.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Fried Turkey is one of the best things ever! You got to try it but be safe and keep it away from the house or deck. Place the fryer on a concrete driveway or patio far from the house. Have a fire extinguisher handy.
> 
> A few years ago we tried the Oil-Less Infared Turkey Fryer that a friend had. It was AWESOME and easy!
> The Big Easy® Oil-less Turkey Fryer | Char-Broil®
> ...


Thanks Slip, I have been wondering how the oil less fryers performed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You will love the fried Turkey Ark. Best I have ever had. Just be very careful where you fry it. Damn! Now I am hungry.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I have yet not dine on deep fried turkey
seen it on TV but never met some one in person


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info folks! I'm gonna head to town this weekend and see what I can find.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

gambit said:


> seen it on TV but never met some one in person


Gambit, you can do this.......... get out and meet one of us. talk to one of us....... we are just like you, well maybe not just like........ but you resemble us. It might help your speech impairment a little and besides....... it must get lonely in your kiddie pool of shame.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Check out a greaseless fryer ( I know it sounds like BS) But my neighboor does a turkey this way every year and they are the freaking bomb


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

my lack of education and grammar makes me sound more how would you say/ STUPID!
but if you talk to me in person you can be fooled on how I can percent myself just don't ask me to do math.
my kiddie pool of shame dose get lonely at times but I am not much of a out going person takes me time warm up to some one
after being in the hood for my how life you learn not to get to close to fast.

Gunner mate..
I heard of them and was myself debating on getting one after new years for better health
I believe in a higher power , just don't want to fine out just yet


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

gambit said:


> my lack of education and grammar makes me sound more how would you say/ STUPID!
> but if you talk to me in person you can be fooled just don't ask me to do math.
> my kiddie pool of shame dose get lonely at times but I am not much of a out going person takes me time warm up to some one
> after being in the hood for my how life you learn not to get to close to fast.


You stupid and uneducated ? I highly doubt it....... but I will tell you what is stupid.....that Christmas penguin costume, its gotta go. If I ever see it, its history, just hope you aren't in it. Post your infamous pic of the KPofS or your famous cook top.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

LOL 
I have it because it warms me up on the inside kind hard to explain plus its goofy and my 9 year old loves it from there it gets really hard to explain. and no I am not in it I was not joking I I am 6'4 and very large boned and muscle and now fat for that outfit would only fit my **** as a condom 
and yes lack of good education is true I never finished my freshman year 
its why I never was able to join the military like all 4 of my brothers and 1 of my sisters,
I have tried to get a GED many times but I have Dyslexia with numbers and letters. I am very crafty and witty I can go on and on I talk to much , I blame obamacare for it


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Crafty and witty indeed, for I have qualified this and know to read in between your lines, no different than I do with most people's view points. The only thing about you I am not sure about is whether you can actually cook worth a damn or if you just stole your Mom's cookbook.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

gambit said:


> LOL
> I have it because it warms me up on the inside kind hard to explain plus its goofy and my 9 year old loves it from there it gets really hard to explain. and no I am not in it I was not joking I I am 6'4 and very large boned and muscle and now fat for that outfit would only fit my **** as a condom
> and yes lack of good education is true I never finished my freshman year
> its why I never was able to join the military like all 4 of my brothers and 1 of my sisters,
> I have tried to get a GED many times but I have Dyslexia with numbers and letters. I am very crafty and witty I can go on and on I talk to much , I blame obamacare for it


When I read my good friend gambit's post I;

A)Prepare to Cringe

2)Always Smile


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

Deep fried turkey is the best! We do one several times a year.

Do not buy one of the "cheap" turkey fryer setups that are on the shelves right now. They are crap. Spend a little more for a solid metal, bigger burner and a larger aluminum pot. We use both items for more than just a turkey fryer so it is worth the extra money. We bought both from Amazon.

For a fun tutorial, check out Alton Brown's Fry Turkey Fry Episode. Lots of good tips and ideas.

http://lifehacker.com/alton-browns-diy-turkey-fryer-is-the-safest-way-to-deep-1589937780


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigdogmom said:


> Deep fried turkey is the best! We do one several times a year.
> 
> Do not buy one of the "cheap" turkey fryer setups that are on the shelves right now. They are crap. Spend a little more for a solid metal, bigger burner and a larger aluminum pot. We use both items for more than just a turkey fryer so it is worth the extra money. We bought both from Amazon.
> 
> ...


Other uses???? Of course, let's not forget the backyard fish fry!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigdogmom said:


> Deep fried turkey is the best! We do one several times a year.
> 
> Do not buy one of the "cheap" turkey fryer setups that are on the shelves right now. They are crap. Spend a little more for a solid metal, bigger burner and a larger aluminum pot. We use both items for more than just a turkey fryer so it is worth the extra money. We bought both from Amazon.
> 
> ...


Well ......as I am well versed in OSHA and jobsite safety as a construction management and safety professional, I must state that as per the attached article, I personally do not use a tripod and 3 point safety harness on my bird when lowering him/she into the pot. But....... I personally always fry wearing my PPE ie..... hard hat, safety glasses, orange vest, and steel toed boots.

For you who are going huh....PPE is Personal Protective Equipment as mandated by OSHA (US Department of Labor) on construction, plants, and industrial sites.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Can I chime in with a warning? 

I have taken care of numerous people with severe burns after a "turkey frying gone wrong".

Using peanut oil? Excellent! But one word of caution...DO NOT allow even a teaspoon of
water into your hot oil! If you want to know what I mean...just get your oil up to temp and
let 1 drop of water hit it. The reaction will be violent. A word to the wise!

That is how the other folks got burned! And how they lost their patio!

Grim


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> Can I chime in with a warning?
> 
> I have taken care of numerous people with severe burns after a "turkey frying gone wrong".
> 
> ...


Same warning goes inside or anywhere when cooking with oil. Down South we all know:

water and hot oil do not mix - it will flame up high and fast, likely catching the ceiling on fire before you can react.
make sure your food is completely thawed out - ice is the same as water......

Same rules that apply to meat applies to vegetables also okay? Doesn't matter if you are frying chicken, fish, turkey, potatoes, french fries or okra..............


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Other uses???? Of course, let's not forget the backyard fish fry!


Or a gigantic corned beef for St Patrick's day!


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I suggest getting heat resistant gloves that go up to your elbows. We have two large fryers in our kitchen at work and mostly everything we put into them besides the chicken is frozen. These are much larger than a fryer you would use for the turkey but there are always those dangers of oil burns. Others have great advise not to overfill the oil. I second that advise and would go further to warn to not under fill it either. If the heating coils are exposed when you turn the fryer on they will start the fryer on fire. This has happened at work with a newbie and luckily we caught it and closed the top to extinguish the fire.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I am considering getting setup with a turkey fryer for thanksgiving. Is it worth it? I've never tried it bit it sounds good. Not to mention the fact that it runs off lpg could be useful in shtf.. The oil is expensive... What do yall think?


Have piddled with the concept over the years. Have decided its way too much trouble and too dangerous. The eldest of the male chillins has one of these and claims its very cool. 
The Big Easy® Oil-less Turkey Fryer | Char-Broil®


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Have piddled with the concept over the years. Have decided its way too much trouble and too dangerous. The eldest of the male chillins has one of these and claims its very cool.
> The Big Easy® Oil-less Turkey Fryer | Char-Broil®


bigwheel...... say it isn' so coming from a former Texas State Barbeque Champion? Surely you are not having turkey this year at Luby's?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We are headed to Golden Corral.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Son in law does one every year. Flavor is the bomb! Juicy like none other. Peanut oil is tasty you can reuse it 3 to 4 times. Strain the oil before you store it. Get a turkey kettle with the drain valve on the bottom. It makes the job much easier.


Agree 100% done this more than once. You won't go back to oven baked.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Grim Reality said:


> Can I chime in with a warning?
> 
> I have taken care of numerous people with severe burns after a "turkey frying gone wrong".
> 
> ...


Sometimes you just can't fix stupid.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Also be sure to take the turkey out of the plastic wrapper when you are doing the water displacement test to measure how much grease is needed. I know a dummy who didnt take it off one time and then added the unwrapped turkey to what he thought was the right amount of hot oil it overflowed and nearly burned his house down. The next year when he suggested frying another turkey his wife went bonkers got hysterical and started screaming..."NO no no..I like smoked turkey."


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Before putting the turkey into the tub of hot oil, turn OFF the fire on the burner. Being on the FD, I have seen way too may patio fires/garage fires and even one house fire. Yes some guy committed the I D ten T error and cooked it in his back porch. I've seen a couple of people take the oil catch tray from their garage and put it under the cooker to keep the mess down.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Before putting the turkey into the tub of hot oil, turn OFF the fire on the burner. Being on the FD, I have seen way too may patio fires/garage fires and even one house fire. Yes some guy committed the I D ten T error and cooked it in his back porch. I've seen a couple of people take the oil catch tray from their garage and put it under the cooker to keep the mess down.


 Bad for deep frying turkey oil temp is crucial. Follow instructions completely but do not turn off the flame. It takes to long to get the oil back to temp.

As I said you cant fix stupid people and you can't save people from themselves. Follow directions and all will be OK


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Bad for deep frying turkey oil temp is crucial. Follow instructions completely but do not turn off the flame. It takes to long to get the oil back to temp.
> 
> As I said you cant fix stupid people and you can't save people from themselves. Follow directions and all will be OK


We generally fry our turkey in the snow in temps in the 30's. We always heat the oil a little higher than needed, turn off the flame, add the turkey and turn the flame back on. We have never had much of a heat loss issue and reducing the risk of a grease fire is well worth the few degrees we do loose.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A big pot of oil is going to take a while to drop much in temps. I will vote with the nice fire man who say turn the fire off long enough to get the victim immersed. High pressure burner should bring it back on up real quick.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

You guys take all the fun out it..... damn safety nazi's.:rulez::disturbed:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Bad for deep frying turkey oil temp is crucial. Follow instructions completely but do not turn off the flame. It takes to long to get the oil back to temp.
> 
> As I said you cant fix stupid people and you can't save people from themselves. Follow directions and all will be OK


Sorry, You relight the flame after the turnkey is in the oil and the foam has stopped! My apologies.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> We are headed to Golden Corral.


A Warhman shakes his head as he wonders how far a State icon can fall in disgrace, as he imagines all the names Hawg would be referring to him as...........


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry orders from the Warden. She says she aint staying up for two days doing all the sides then when its time to clean up all the moochers run off. Wimmen can get opiniated like that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Sorry orders from the Warden. She says she aint staying up for two days doing all the sides then when its time to clean up all the moochers run off. Wimmen can get opiniated like that.


Ain't that the truth. The sides can be the real work, the turkey and ham are always my fun time. Luby's joke aside.... About 16 years ago my wife was pregnant with our last child and no family was coming in from Mississippi for turkey day that year, so it was just us. She didn't want to put up with all the fuss so we went to Luby's. Nice..... in.....great meal......out.......no cleanup.......straight to football and other. The only downside was there wasn't two weeks worth of turkey sandwiches to eat.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like yall was pretty smart. This will be our first experience with having the big meal at a store bought place. Hope it works out well. We arent big fans of turkey..let alone leftover turkey.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have fried a turkey the last 3 Thanksgiving dinners and I'm never going back to baking. Fried turkey is on a whole other level.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Decisions, decisions...









Does the oil-less fryer make the turkey just as good as the regular one?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I am considering getting setup with a turkey fryer for thanksgiving. Is it worth it? I've never tried it bit it sounds good. Not to mention the fact that it runs off lpg could be useful in shtf.. The oil is expensive... What do yall think?


I would miss the stuffing and gravy. I also add the taters, carrots, turnips and winter squash to the oven. Later on some spiced apples for dessert

If I have a wild bird I drape it with local smoked bacon and use that for baste.

For sunday football games I'm O.K. with frying. Besides shtf the burners are also good for clam and lobster cookout.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Decisions, decisions...
> 
> View attachment 13613
> 
> ...


According to the boy its just as good if not better than one fried in oil. I just sent him off a text to make sure he is still sticking to the story about that. I will holler when he answers back.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..got a hold of the son. Come to find out his pal owns the oil less fryer and not him...but he has got to eat the result quite a bit He says they work mighty good on both turkey and prime rib. I was apparently making up the story about it being better than one fried in oil..because he said he aint never ate one fried in oil..sorry about that..kick kick.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

One other thing we did college days. Called the local farm and reserved the two biggest birds (huge as in 30+ lbs). We stuffed them then wrapped in foil on iron spits. Then took a few wraps of stainless cable to secure them for turning. The fire pit was 4 feet deep and we loaded it 4 feet high the day before with oak. We started the fire about 5AM so we could get the birds on by 10AM. We took turns every 1/2 hour turning them, between tending the kegs :smile: They basted in their own juice as being turned. The house was a log cabin way up in the woods and a mess the next day, but we and our friends, girls and dogs had a great time. The pups would roam around the next morning slurping up half empty beers and would be drunk by 9AM.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The best turkey I ever ate was cooked by a drunk Chezk at Corpus. He had a huge smoker that was a wore out propane tank. He built a fire of mesquite on the ground and periodically shoveled a few coals under the bird which was placed up high in the pit. His Mama about 90 years old would shuffle out of the house about once an hour with a little sauce pan she kept at a simmer on the stove of what he called the Checzk version of Eyetalian salad dressing..which was butter..onions..vinegar and water. He would mop it with that. Took him near all day to cook it. Swear a person would kill for a scrap of skin off that bird.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..got a hold of the son. Come to find out his pal owns the oil less fryer and not him...but he has got to eat the result quite a bit He says they work mighty good on both turkey and prime rib. I was apparently making up the story about it being better than one fried in oil..because he said he aint never ate one fried in oil..sorry about that..kick kick.


Thanks Bigwheel. Good to know they make some good prime rib as well.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Fried Turkey is one of the best things ever! You got to try it but be safe and keep it away from the house or deck. Place the fryer on a concrete driveway or patio far from the house. Have a fire extinguisher handy.
> 
> A few years ago we tried the Oil-Less Infared Turkey Fryer that a friend had. It was AWESOME and easy!
> The Big Easy® Oil-less Turkey Fryer | Char-Broil®
> ...


 Thanks for the tip on the Charbroil infared 'Big Easy" oil-less fryer, I did some research on them and ordered one yesterday. Won't make it here before Thanksgiving. So we're doing the bird in the oven again this year.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ark, we will be expecting a pic of your finished bird.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Cold smoked for 3 hours



In the deep fryer



Bubbling peanut oil



Done. Took 1 hour



Juicy goodness



Followed by a turkey coma.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

If you notice in the picture the flame was still lit when lowering the turkey yet no drunks were injured durning this process.:laughhard:


----------



## XDs (Nov 24, 2015)

It's the only way to make turkey. Brine it for twenty four to thirty six hours in salt brown sugar and blackstrap molasis. Then do a good wet dry rub (under the skin) and let it sit for twelve or so hours and fry it. 

I've heard of people stuffing it before frying. But it just burns the stuffing.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Ok report time, I ended up getting the one Slippy linked. The charbroil oil less cooker. It was raining so I had to cook in the garage, no problem. This thing was easy as can be. I took the thawed turkey and injected it (also a first for me) with Stubbs Texas butter. I put some rub on the outside and dropped it in the basket and into the cooker. It came out GREAT!!! Best turkey I've ever had. Very juicy and tender. Cleanup was a cinch, I just pulled out the catch pan and burned off the excess and hit it with the grill brush. I'm going to start experimenting with this thing, it's supposed to make good roasts and such.









I forgot to take a pic of the finished turkey cause everyone was in such a dang hurry to get some.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great report on that. Now I want one. lol. I have the Charbroil gas infrared grill and its a winner.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have for some time now used the outdoor method with a large pot over the open flame outdoors as demonstrated by Hawg. A great tasting turkey indeed.

There is another method I have tried and used the past three years, an inside self contained pot that uses the peanut oil also, but has an electric probe that produces the required 325 degree heat, instead of using an open flame. This method can be used indoors, however the same pre test of your birds displacement capacity of the bird in the oil still needs to be performed. A manufacturer of a good model is butterball.
https://www.masterbuilt.com/butterball-indoor-electric-turkey-fryer.html

I rub mine with a good seasoning rub then inject the bird and saturate the meat typically with a creole butter liquid seasoning and let sit overnight. There are other flavors available, I prefer this one. Fry as usual and a couple hours later you lift the basket up out of the hot oil and it has a hanging hook to let it drip and drain the excess oil from the bird. My model has a size/weight limit/ on your bird of 13-14 pounds. It produces the same great tasting fried turkey, and also makes a great fish fryer.


----------

